# ABS Inlet valve front right.help!!!



## BambinoVW4ever (Apr 28, 2009)

i had a DTC read out for my Mk3 there was a fault code for ABS.my ABS light would also never go off.i need help on how i can fix it DIY.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: ABS Inlet valve front right.help!!! (BambinoVW4ever)*

If your problem is the inlet valve, the only thing i can suggest would be to disconnect the brake line going in to that valve and see if you can see some kind of obstruction that could be causing the valve to stick. You are more than likely looking at replacing the module.


----------



## BambinoVW4ever (Apr 28, 2009)

i cleaned the ABS contact on the wheel they had alot of dirt on them.checked agin wit th DTC reader.no fault codes after clearance.thanks for taking your time to read muy postCheers


----------



## StreetRacerBY (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (BambinoVW4ever)*

How did you clean it? Do you need to take rotors out?


----------

